
Where's the who's hiring thread? - hanniabu
Isn&#x27;t this usually posted at the start of the month?
======
detaro
Yes, at 11 am eastern time.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967543)

------
KempFood
It's May 1st.

